# Bimmers got badass bass... See my DIY!



## LilEccentricJ (Dec 19, 2001)

I installed a Bazooka RS subwoofer yesterday in my 330Ci... check out the DIY here AYN's Site

I've been playing around with his site.. pretty cool if you ask me, so I wrote up the DIY there... you can post either place if you have questions or anything.

I am totally happy with the results... tho the unit I bought was serious overkill (prolly could have gotten the same results form an EL8) I am happy to have low end bass again.

The install was a lil more complicated than others I have done, the BMW does not have a lot of sub structure to attach to unless you want holes through to the outside of the car, which I didn't want. Wiring was simple and quick.

After installing the system, I tweaked the crossover to about 85Hz and the intensity level to about 75%, I then tuned the Business CD down to 65% - 75% on the bass slider.

This makes for an all around great sound, high highs and low lows.. all clear and distortion free. This unit, however, is capable of being powered up so the neighbors in the next COUPLE blocks can "enjoy" it too! :yikes:

Anyway, check out the DIY write-up and pics!


----------



## TranceLvr (Feb 28, 2002)

Looks very nice :thumbup: I am impressed with the metal work and how clean the install is. I am going to try and put a sub and amp in my car this weekend. The trick is that I am going to try and use the stock HK sub amp input as the input for my amp (which says it has balanced inputs, but we'll see  )


----------



## psychik (Apr 20, 2004)

Hi LilEccentric, 
your sub DYI link doesn't seem to work anymore. Is there any way you could post it again? 

Thanks!


----------



## Nick325xiT 5spd (Dec 24, 2001)

PM him. He sold his Bimmer a long time ago.


----------



## TeamM3 (Dec 24, 2002)

yeah, that post was October two years ago :dunno:


----------

